# My 39mm Heidelberg



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Purchased the above recently from Jura Watches in the UK as it was discounted by 12.5% in the Black Friday deals - rare to get a Laco with money off! As many have mentioned on the forums getting the size right can be an issue esp with an internet purchase. I have a Laco Taupe 42mm and although I have 61/4" wrists it's fine - big but that's how I like it. So why the 39mm Laco Heidelberg? I was concerned about the straight lugs so I played it safe. Too safe I think... The watch is an amazing piece it fits me perfectly but to me it wears smallish particularly with an 18mm strap. If you look for ladies watches on the Laco website the 39mm Laco Heidelberg comes up in the search results whereas the 42mm doesn't. So it's unisex. I'm very happy with the watch, but something is bugging me about the 39mm size. So I've just ordered a 42mm Paderborn to see what it looks like, with the option to return if it's too big. If it fits or I like it then I'll add it to the collection and may flip the 39mm in the future. I think you do really need to spend time with both the 39mm and 42mm to be sure, that's if you're indecisive like me! Great watches though - a piece of history and you really can't go wrong, we're only talking fine lines. The domed crystal is amazing as is the strap quality. I hope this helps anyone in the same position.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats on your latest addition and thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Good Choice Delmar. I have had several Laco pilots - presently a 39mm A dial Augsburg .. fits my 6.75" wrist perfectly. Laco makes some of the finest Pilot watches out there. Enjoy.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Excellent choice.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

I had a similar problem, buying the 42mm Paderborn first. It was too large so I exchanged it for a 39mm Speyer. Perfect size and fit! I hope you enjoy wearing yours as much as I do mine!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for your comments! Interested to see how the 42mm Paderborn looks on the wrist. I love Laco watches - this forum led me to them...

Been wearing my 39mm Heidelberg today absolutely love it!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

The 39mm looks ideal for you based on your wrist shot, but you're absolutely right to try a 42mm for size as well. It will be down to how you feel more than anything else, and photos can't give you that. I have been so close to getting a 39mm myself (Kempten) several times since they released the Erbstück version, but now also toying with the idea of 42mm (Leipzig). Looking forward to seeing your photos when the Paderborn arrives. Good luck with your decision... seems that you can't go wrong


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Amazing watch ! You will be happy with it!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for this good to have some reassurance! Those who are not into watches just don't understand...

The 39mm is absolutely fine but it just doesn't feel big enough. I'll update when the 42mm arrives ?



njhinde said:


> The 39mm looks ideal for you based on your wrist shot, but you're absolutely right to try a 42mm for size as well. It will be down to how you feel more than anything else, and photos can't give you that. I have been so close to getting a 39mm myself (Kempten) several times since they released the Erbstück version, but now also toying with the idea of 42mm (Leipzig). Looking forward to seeing your photos when the Paderborn arrives. Good luck with your decision... seems that you can't go wrong


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Update on the 42mm...it was too big! The lugs went out too far, at least it confirms that the 39mm is perfect. The B Dial on the Paderborn did look amazing though, more to it than the A Dial so the vintage colour really stood out. I've made up for it by purchasing a Certina DS Action Powermatic 80 Turtle Conservancy Special Addition, which at 43.5mm fits me...an amazing diver! I'd love to get the 39mm Laco Speyer in to the collection, but no more looking until after Christmas now...maybe!


----------



## DSDickson (Sep 14, 2019)

You made the right decision I believe delmar. I too measure 6 ¼ and got the 42mm Memmingen. Lugs don’t quite max-out my wrist, but in hind sight should have gone with the 39mm!


----------



## mistikalsunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks for OP's update and DSDickson's sharing. I have a 6.5 inches wrist and was thinking about getting a 42mm Munster, I suspect that it is a tad bigger for my wrist but there are much more 20mm aftermarket rivet straps options than 18mm ones, now I need to reconsider. Congrats on your Heidelberg, it looks great on your wrist!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks both for your comments. I guess the watch is designed to max out and I do like that look, the 39mm just gives some wrap around for those with smaller wrists. It is a shame they didn't put a 20mm strap on the 39mm... The strap on the 42mm Paderborn was huge, I'd have had to get at least 3 additional holes punched into it, whereas the 18mm strap on the Heidelberg was fine from the off. It is a shame the 42mm was too big as it was amazing but happy with the 39mm and may look at the B Dial in the future (but have the Laco Taupe 42mm for now, which fits due to the rounded lugs). Eyeing up the Fortis Spacematic 40mm - straight lugs but appear slightly more rounded than the Laco. Enjoy your watches too 😊👍


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

mistikalsunshine said:


> thanks for OP's update and DSDickson's sharing. I have a 6.5 inches wrist and was thinking about getting a 42mm Munster, I suspect that it is a tad bigger for my wrist but there are much more 20mm aftermarket rivet straps options than 18mm ones, now I need to reconsider. Congrats on your Heidelberg, it looks great on your wrist!


If you are considering a 39mm I would opt for the B dial Speyer over the A dial Heidelberg. There's more to it obviously and the yellowish vintage look on the markers doesn't come across on as well on the smaller A dial. The UK retailer I bought from only had the Heidelberg and as it had £100 off I went for it. Just my thoughts. The A dial on say a 42mm should stand out more. I totally agree re the 18mm strap size, all I would say though is the strap that comes with it is top quality - thick, robust and it 'squeeks' when you put it on! No need to swap around maybe 🤔 All the best.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

delmar39 said:


> It is a shame they didn't put a 20mm strap on the 39mm... The strap on the 42mm Paderborn was huge, I'd have had to get at least 3 additional holes punched into it, whereas the 18mm strap on the Heidelberg was fine from the off.


As we just minimized the measurements of the big 55 mm navigators watch from the 1940's to a 39 mm size, the 18 mm strap is the correct band width. It shouldn't be wider as it would change the proportions.
And we offer all the straps in several sizes normally, so there is also a shorter version of the Paderborn strap available ;-)


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> delmar39 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a shame they didn't put a 20mm strap on the 39mm... The strap on the 42mm Paderborn was huge, I'd have had to get at least 3 additional holes punched into it, whereas the 18mm strap on the Heidelberg was fine from the off.
> ...


Thanks for this! Good to know.

Re the strap size my Laco 42mm Taupe that I ordered directly from yourselves came with an XL strap. When I requested a smaller version at the ordering stage the feedback was to get some holes punched locally. From memory there isn't an option to select strap size. The holes are also square (on the Paderborn) and I struggle to find someone locally who can add square holes. Just for info. I'll be purchasing the 39mm Speyer Christmas. Great watches!


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

delmar39 said:


> Thanks for this! Good to know.
> 
> Re the strap size my Laco 42mm Taupe that I ordered directly from yourselves came with an XL strap. When I requested a smaller version at the ordering stage the feedback was to get some holes punched locally. From memory there isn't an option to select strap size. The holes are also square (on the Paderborn) and I struggle to find someone locally who can add square holes. Just for info. I'll be purchasing the 39mm Speyer Christmas. Great watches!


There's also a smaller version for the strap for the Taupe models, but it's currently not yet available in our online store. 
But for the future, when in doubt with any strap lengths, just ask ;-) As mentioned for 90% of the straps we have a smaller size (and often also a bigger one)..


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> delmar39 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this! Good to know.
> ...


Thanks again! I will need a replacement at some point so this is good to know. Many thanks for your advice - appreciated.


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

I just picked up the 39mm and this one will be a frequent wearer as it is a better fit overall than my 42mm. The 42mm is something I may wear with a sleeveless shirt. IMHO there is no better choice for an original "looking" Fleiger watch than a Laco.


----------



## eddiefirestone (Oct 14, 2019)

I was not familiar with the brand, but now I will seriously research them. Thanks


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

vincesf said:


> I just picked up the 39mm and this one will be a frequent wearer as it is a better fit overall than my 42mm. The 42mm is something I may wear with a sleeveless shirt. IMHO there is no better choice for an original "looking" Fleiger watch than a Laco.


That's great! I love my 39mm I wore it over Christmas and it attracted many positive comments and opened up conversations about the history behind them. I also see that the Laco Taupe A dial is now sold out on the Laco website no doubt the B Dial will follow soon. I love my Taupe B Dial, something different to their original fliegers.


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

eddiefirestone said:


> I was not familiar with the brand, but now I will seriously research them. Thanks


Well worth looking at. I still 'baby' my 39mm! It's a stunning looking watch.


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

mistikalsunshine said:


> thanks for OP's update and DSDickson's sharing. I have a 6.5 inches wrist and was thinking about getting a 42mm Munster, I suspect that it is a tad bigger for my wrist but there are much more 20mm aftermarket rivet straps options than 18mm ones, now I need to reconsider. Congrats on your Heidelberg, it looks great on your wrist!


It does look to fit very well!
I recently purchased a 42mm Munster online, and hope to get it later this week. I have a 6.5" wrist but it is extremely flat and 50mm across. 
I've worn a few 50mm lug-to-lug watches, but they all have had curved lugs.
Because of the lugs, I kind of feel the 39mm Heidelberg was the way to go for me as well, but I went all in with the Munster and I sure hope I can pull it off!!


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

ddafoe said:


> It does look to fit very well!
> I recently purchased a 42mm Munster online, and hope to get it later this week. I have a 6.5" wrist but it is extremely flat and 50mm across.
> I've worn a few 50mm lug-to-lug watches, but they all have had curved lugs.
> Because of the lugs, I kind of feel the 39mm Heidelberg was the way to go for me as well, but I went all in with the Munster and I sure hope I can pull it off!!


I've been wearing mine recently and something's not clicking. I know the 18mm strap is the correct size for it but it feels small. Maybe it's the lug style I need to get used to. Let us know when it arrives...with pics 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

It arrived today  I think it fits a little large, but its fit isn't as bad I was fearing.
I'll start a new thread as to not hijack yours; please let me know your thoughts...


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

ddafoe said:


> It arrived today  I think it fits a little large, but its fit isn't as bad I was fearing.
> I'll start a new thread as to not hijack yours; please let me know your thoughts...


Done for you 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex911s (Oct 6, 2011)

wow nice! perfect size too


----------



## hmf_001 (May 16, 2019)

I am thinking about the Heidelberg and my wrist is a little bigger than yours. It looks great! And the case looks better than the photos on the Laco website. Much appreciated,


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

hmf_001 said:


> I am thinking about the Heidelberg and my wrist is a little bigger than yours. It looks great! And the case looks better than the photos on the Laco website. Much appreciated,


Great! Well enjoy. Do post a picture if you go ahead and buy one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

is it really 39mm dial ? lokks like a 42mm , this watch wears big


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

amirsardari said:


> is it really 39mm dial ? lokks like a 42mm , this watch wears big


It is 39mm but to be honest I agree that it looks bigger in the picture. I still wish the strap was 20mm rather than 18mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

delmar39 said:


> I still wish the strap was 20mm rather than 18mm.


For this model as well as for our other original pilot watches, we downsized the measurements and dimensions of the big 55 mm navigators watch from the 1940s.
Therefore a 20 mm lug width wouldn't be the same and would change the complete appearance of the watch...


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Deleted by mod. Violation of our rules & guidelines.


----------

